# ATI Radeon 9000 PRO



## saROMan (Oct 26, 2004)

hey i resently visitin the net when came up with this offer.....

Product     :    Display Cards (AGP Cards)

Brand       :    ATI

Description :    Radeon 9000 PRO, 128MB TV Out/DVi, 
ATI Radeon 9000 PRO the best card with built on cooling fan.

*Price       :    2500*



wat do u think guys.....is it good......coz they r askin me to buy fm Delhi..only.........


----------



## nikhilesh (Oct 26, 2004)

ya go fer it.its a gud card.


----------



## blade_runner (Oct 26, 2004)

Get a DX9 based 9600 series card if you want to play the latest games. This card is already history as it is dx8 based.


----------



## nikhilesh (Oct 26, 2004)

is it practical to jump from 2500 to 7000 blade???be sensible.


----------



## blade_runner (Oct 26, 2004)

nikhilesh said:
			
		

> is it practical to jump from 2500 to 7000 blade???be sensible.



I guess if u can buy a cpu or mobo @ that price point then y not a GPU ? Ofcourse it all depends on the persons outlook. When i ask ppl as to why is it not sensible to purchase a hi-end or even a mid-end gpu (in india) they simply tell me it isnt worth it. LOL, u want to play games(those too are pirated) and dont want to spend on hardware too.....then they come asking can i play Doom 3 on my onboard ! ? !


----------



## saROMan (Oct 26, 2004)

pple.......i am not a  Hardware Geek......i am havin a pIII 533, 256 Ram.....n onboard AGP......so am lokinn  for a desent AGP soln.......

kud u suggest,,,tat this card is good for value for money.....i am not expecting..Doom3....but can i play.....games.....like max payne 2 , Hitman ......etc..using this card????am confused..plz hlp me.....


----------



## nikhilesh (Oct 27, 2004)

forget it.if ur on a P3 then 99.99% u dont have an AGP slot which means that u can't put a gfx card.and even if u did find a PCI card ur processor is so slow that u wont be able run most games.screw ur computer.get ur self a new rig.only option left


----------



## nikhilesh (Oct 27, 2004)

u *might* be on a 815 chipset based mobo which has a 2x agp slot .so maybe u can find a 4x GeforceMX or a Ti.maybe there might be other 2x and 4x cards out there too.


----------



## saROMan (Oct 27, 2004)

am havin SIS chipset..w 4X agp slot......

BTW if i buy the card now......can it be a good future investment????


----------



## gamefreak14 (Oct 27, 2004)

saROMan said:
			
		

> kud u suggest,,,tat this card is good for value for money.....i am not expecting..Doom3....but can i play.....games.....like max payne 2 , Hitman ......etc..using this card????am confused..plz hlp me.....


Geforce FX 5200. I'm playing Call of Duty United offensive all at high settings, 35fps. What can beat this card at 3K?


----------



## nikhilesh (Oct 27, 2004)

the 9000pro is more powerful than a FX5200 IMHO.


----------



## ice (Oct 27, 2004)

Doubt it nik, The 5200 is dx9 based the 9000 is dx 7 or dx8 based.

So the 5200 technically shud have some advantage over the 9000 in newer games.


----------



## ice (Oct 27, 2004)

Having said that, id like to add, ATI cards are better nvidia cards. I own a nvidia fx5600xt , and personally thing it was a waste of cash.


----------



## nikhilesh (Oct 27, 2004)

huh?so it means that a FX5200 is more powerful just bcoz it has DX9 support??DX9 support is useless for an FX5200 as it dusnt have the power to display all the effects anyway.


----------



## xenkatesh (Oct 27, 2004)

Cool disscussion!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gamefreak14 (Oct 28, 2004)

nikhilesh said:
			
		

> DX9 support is useless for an FX5200 as it dusnt have the power to display all the effects anyway.


You don't expect cutting edge effects on an entry level card.


----------



## nikhilesh (Oct 28, 2004)

thats exactly my point.


----------



## [flAsh] (Oct 28, 2004)

get the new radeon 9200 delux(or sumthing like that). It has DX9 support and better GFX engine.


----------



## saROMan (Nov 7, 2004)

so u mean i sud go 4 FX5200........????


----------



## nikhilesh (Nov 7, 2004)

yes yaar,thats ur best bet


----------



## ujjwal (Nov 7, 2004)

9200 doesnt support directx9 i think and I would say  prefer the 9000pro over the fx5200 (the only advantage the fx  has is bare dx9 support)


----------

